# [SOLVED] Microphone Troubles...



## sandydoggy (May 11, 2013)

Hello All,
I have been trying to get a microphone set up to record the voice work for my animation final, but I've encountered some difficulties...
I am using a Peavy PVM 520TN microphone with a 3pin XLR to USB Cable. My computer is a MacBook Pro (13" 2011 model) running Mac OS X 10.6.8 (Snow Leopard). When I first got the microphone (it came from my father) a few days ago, I plugged it in and tested in in GarageBand. For the first few minutes, it seemed to work fine, though the recordings were all a bit quiet. Then I accidentally disconnected it, and when I reconnected it it would appear to record audio (the sound waves LOOKED correct), but upon playback it made no sound. After some fiddling, I realized that somehow both the audio input AND output for GarageBand had changed to the microphone instead of microphone in, speakers out. But then, once I fixed that, the microphone appears to have stopped working. My computer no longer receives any sound input from the microphone. When I make a recording, it looks like a flat line to matter what. I tried testing it in my system preferences instead of GarageBand, but still no input. It recognizes the microphone, and if I switch to the built-in microphone it receives input just fine, but the external mic will just not make sound...ugh.
Like I said, the computer RECOGNIZES it just the same as before, and when plugged in the little light on the cable turns on like it should. It even flashes when the microphone is directly in-use, like it's supposed to....but no sound records.
I do not have another microphone to use or to test if the problem is the cable or mic or what, and my father (from whom I am borrowing the mic) is away for the next week or so, so I can't get much help from him.
Does anyone know what could be wrong or how to fix it?
Thanks 

**EDIT: I forgot to mention, my father assured me that this mic has no need of phantom power...


----------



## sandydoggy (May 11, 2013)

Update: I figured it out. In application/utilities/audio/MIDI Setup, it somehow got muted....


----------

